# Guinness World Record! 8 Cubes solved underwater



## Hays (Apr 21, 2015)

Special thanks to theCubicle.us for sponsoring the event!

Previous Record: 5 Rubik's Cubes held by Anthony Brooks

Total Time: 2:04.62
17.42, 15.06, 13.40, 14.42, 17.21, 15.33, 14.85, 15.86

All cubes that I use can be purchased at theCubicle.us

This world record was done at the ThurtenE carnival at Washington University on April 19, 2015.


----------



## giorgi (Apr 21, 2015)

Incredible!


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 21, 2015)

That lost solve looked REALLY painful to watch, I can't imagine how it must have felt.

Really great job!


----------



## cubingbrothers (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Myachii (Apr 21, 2015)

Some humans can train themselves to hold their breaths for ~9 minutes.
If someone got their times down to around 30 seconds, they could do ten plus cubes easily.
It will be great to see if anyone will try to beat this 

GJ Kevin


----------



## Berd (Apr 21, 2015)

Gj Kevin! You could do a 6x6!


----------



## TheSeppomania (Apr 21, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Some humans can train themselves to hold their breaths for ~9 minutes.
> If someone got their times down to around 30 seconds, they could do ten plus cubes easily.
> It will be great to see if anyone will try to beat this
> 
> GJ Kevin



4 years ago i was around 3:30 mins


----------



## Myachii (Apr 21, 2015)

TheSeppomania said:


> 4 years ago i was around 3:30 mins



Give it a go then! No reason why you couldn't if you can hold your breath for that long


----------



## Chree (Apr 21, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Give it a go then! No reason why you couldn't if you can hold your breath for that long



There will be a difference between "just holding your breath" and "holding your breath and performing any activity". Moving around, using your muscles, uses up oxygen. So even if someone can hold their breath for ~9 minutes, every movement you makes eats away at that capacity. I bet Kevin can hold his breath for much longer than 2 minutes if he's just doing a dead man's float. 

Oh, and congrats to Kevin!


----------



## TheSeppomania (Apr 21, 2015)

Chree said:


> There will be a difference between "just holding your breath" and "holding your breath and performing any activity". Moving around, using your muscles, uses up oxygen. So even if someone can hold their breath for ~9 minutes, every movement you makes eats away at that capacity. I bet Kevin can hold his breath for much longer than 2 minutes if he's just doing a dead man's float.
> 
> Oh, and congrats to Kevin!



That's why i had even problems by holding the air for 1:30 while blind solving the mirror blocks.
Before i forget it, congrats Kevin.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats Kevin! Lol this record is basically perfect for you considering your're a competitive swimmer and cuber. That last solve definitely did look hard.


----------



## Dong (Apr 21, 2015)

Competitive swimmer?
please give me your times

EDIT: google thank you
http://www.collegeswimming.com/swimmer/200546/
Your 100 yard free is 11 sec faster than mine, your 50 Free 7 seconds, and 200 IM 12 seconds. At a glance.
Wow you're pretty fast imo.


----------



## MeMyselfAndCube (Apr 22, 2015)

When Feliks sees this...


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 22, 2015)

Chree said:


> There will be a difference between "just holding your breath" and "holding your breath and performing any activity". Moving around, using your muscles, uses up oxygen. So even if someone can hold their breath for ~9 minutes, every movement you makes eats away at that capacity. I bet Kevin can hold his breath for much longer than 2 minutes if he's just doing a dead man's float.
> 
> Oh, and congrats to Kevin!



not exactly. when doing physical activity, the body can get energy in a couple different ways: the ATP-CP cycle, the lactic acid cycle (anaerobic glycolysis), and through full on aerobic cellular respiration. (there bight be more, but this is all i was taught in my exercise science class). the first two methods of producing energy do not require any oxygen to be present at all. in fact, aerobic cellular respiration does not even begin to take over until about 3 mins of physical activity has occurred - up until that point the body rellys on the more easily accessed anerobic cycles. 
but that is not to say that the body must be doing something for a while for it to need any oxygen at all... it just doesnt need to use it for producing extra energy. so your heart rate will still increase, but that is just because all energy producing cycles will increase in activity. in all, elevated heart rate = bad, but you only start using worrying amounts of oxygen after a few minutes of work.

__________

i'm pretty sure that if your hyperventilate for a little bit before you go under you will saturate your blood with oxygen and cleanse yourself of CO2. or thats what this one illusionist was saying during an interview on his static apnea record.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 22, 2015)

MeMyselfAndCube said:


> When Feliks sees this...


I doubt he'll go for it. Even if he probably wouldn't be able to beat it. He could pretty easily beat Eric Limeback's 24 hour cubing marathon WR though.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow! When I get fast I need to figure out a cool thing I can do with rubiks cube solving


----------



## CuberM (Apr 22, 2015)

Congratulations? I have a question. What do you use for the stickers and the mechanism?


----------



## jamessorsona (Apr 22, 2015)

truly amazing Kevin!!!!! you're one of the best


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 22, 2015)

Ross The Boss said:


> not exactly. when doing physical activity, the body can get energy in a couple different ways: the ATP-CP cycle, the lactic acid cycle (anaerobic glycolysis), and through full on aerobic cellular respiration. (there bight be more, but this is all i was taught in my exercise science class). the first two methods of producing energy do not require any oxygen to be present at all. in fact, aerobic cellular respiration does not even begin to take over until about 3 mins of physical activity has occurred - up until that point the body rellys on the more easily accessed anerobic cycles.
> but that is not to say that the body must be doing something for a while for it to need any oxygen at all... it just doesnt need to use it for producing extra energy. so your heart rate will still increase, but that is just because all energy producing cycles will increase in activity. in all, elevated heart rate = bad, but you only start using worrying amounts of oxygen after a few minutes of work.
> 
> __________
> ...



The energy systems don't take it in turns of 100% use, there is interplay between the systems. A lot of oxygen would still be used doing underwater solving.


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 22, 2015)

I was waiting for you to beat this. congratz.


----------



## Estimax (Apr 22, 2015)

vgj

(congrats)


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Apr 22, 2015)

Wouldn't it be awesome if there was an announcer like that at speedcubing competitions?!
GJ Kevin, that was awesome!


----------



## pjk (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats Kevin on the record. How much practice did you put into it?


----------



## G2013 (Apr 22, 2015)

Congratulations Kevin!


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Apr 22, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if there was an announcer like that at speedcubing competitions?!
> GJ Kevin, that was awesome!



Does this count?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats Kevin!



Musicalboy2 said:


> Does this count?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOGpbyWXK5g



They should announce the whole competition for it to be really awesome, but that is the closest it gets right now (that I know of)
By the way, I was at Indiana 2014. I made the first round


----------



## pdilla (Apr 23, 2015)

Woo! Congrats!! I wanna try it sometime...


----------



## cubizh (Apr 23, 2015)

I wish you could have done 9 and beat Gabriel's 2013 result, but either way it's very impressive, congratulations.


----------



## Brest (May 23, 2015)

*Kevin Hays* - 8 Rubik's Cubes Solved Underwater - Guinness World Record



Spoiler: Reconstructions






Spoiler: Video













Spoiler: 1st solve



U2 L2 R B2 D2 B' D R2 F L2 B2 D2 L' R U' L2 U2 L'

x2 // inspection
R' D y' F' r U' r' D2 F D2 R' // cross
y' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U' R y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U R U R' U2 L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
z U' R D' R2 U R' (D U') R D' R2 U R' D // PLL

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	18.18	62	3.41	80	4.40	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	12.28	40	3.26	55	4.48		F2L/Total	67.5%	64.5%	68.8%
LL	5.90	22	3.73	25	4.24		LL/Total	32.5%	35.5%	31.3%

Cross+1	8.30	18	2.17	28	3.37		Cross+1/F2L	67.6%	45.0%	50.9%
OLS	3.24	17	5.25	18	5.56		OLS/Total	17.8%	27.4%	22.5%
PLL	2.30	13	5.65	15	6.52		PLL/LL		39.0%	59.1%	60.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 L2 R B2 D2 B' D R2 F L2 B2 D2 L' R U' L2 U2 L'

y x2 // inspection
y y y' R' D (y' x) U' x' r U' r' y' y D D F D D R' // cross
U' y' R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
y' R' U' R y' R' U R // 2nd pair
U' U' U' R U R' U U L U' L' // 3rd pair
U2 R U R' U R U R' // 4th pair
r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
z U' R D' R2 U R' (D U') R D' R R U R' D // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



B R2 B' U2 B' R2 F' R2 U L2 B L' U' L2 R' B L D U

y x2 // inspection
F R' B D R D R // cross
U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U2 R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
y2' R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2' // 3rd pair
y U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
l' U' L' U R U' L U x' // OLL
y U2 x' R2 u' R' u x' R2 y' R' U R' U' R2 D2 // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.58	53	3.64	64	4.39	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	9.08	33	3.63	40	4.41		F2L/Total	62.3%	62.3%	62.5%
LL	5.50	20	3.64	24	4.36		LL/Total	37.7%	37.7%	37.5%

Cross+1	4.87	11	2.26	14	2.87		Cross+1/F2L	53.6%	33.3%	35.0%
OLS	2.60	16	6.15	18	6.92		OLS/Total	17.8%	30.2%	28.1%
PLL	1.50	10	6.67	13	8.67		PLL/LL		27.3%	50.0%	54.2%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B R2 B' U2 B' R2 F' R2 U L2 B L' U' L2 R' B L D U

y x2 // inspection
F R' y2' F y' y' D R D R // cross
U2 R U' R' // 1st pair
y' U2 R U R' L' U L // 2nd pair
y' y' R2 U' U' R' U' R U' R2' // 3rd pair
y U R' U' R U' R' U' R // 4th pair
l' U' L' U R U' L U (x' y) // OLL
U U (l R) u' R' u (l R) y' R' U R' U' R2 D D // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



F' U2 D2 B L2 B F2 L D F L' B L2 B L' F D B2 F'

x y2 // inspection
R' L' U2 R' U' x' // cross
U' R U R' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.55	57	4.21	69	5.09	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	9.24	31	3.35	43	4.65		F2L/Total	68.2%	54.4%	62.3%
LL	4.31	26	6.03	26	6.03		LL/Total	31.8%	45.6%	37.7%

Cross+1	5.07	11	2.17	18	3.55		Cross+1/F2L	54.9%	35.5%	41.9%
OLS	2.17	11	5.07	13	5.99		OLS/Total	16.0%	19.3%	18.8%
PLL	1.53	17	11.11	17	11.11		PLL/LL		35.5%	65.4%	65.4%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F' U2 D2 B L2 B F2 L D F L' B L2 B L' F D B2 F'

x' y' // inspection
z (y' x) R' z F' x U x' U' z' U2 R' U' x' // cross
U' R U R' // 1st pair
y U' y' R' U' R U' L' U' L // 2nd pair
y U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 3rd pair
U y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



B2 L2 B2 U R' F U' F U B' F2 R' B2 R' U' B' R2 D'

x2 // inspection
B R' F y' D R L D' // cross
y' R U' R' U2 R' U' R U y' L' U L // 1st pair
R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U2' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL(CP)
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.51	70	4.82	79	5.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	9.48	41	4.32	50	5.27		F2L/Total	65.3%	58.6%	63.3%
LL	5.03	29	5.77	29	5.77		LL/Total	34.7%	41.4%	36.7%

Cross+1	5.47	18	3.29	24	4.39		Cross+1/F2L	57.7%	43.9%	48.0%
OLS	3.40	19	5.59	21	6.18		OLS/Total	23.4%	27.1%	26.6%
PLL	1.60	18	11.25	18	11.25		PLL/LL		31.8%	62.1%	62.1%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 L2 B2 U R' F U' F U B' F2 R' B2 R' U' B' R2 D'

y x2 // inspection
y' z y' x' R y' R' F y' D R L D' // cross
y' R U' R' U2 R' U' R U y' L' U L // 1st pair
R U' R' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U R' U' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL(CP)
U' U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



B D2 B' L2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 F' R U B2 U2 F2 L U B F

y x2 // inspection
L F2 R' U' R' F R y2' R2' F R2 // cross
y R U' R' U R' U' R U L' U L // 1st pair
U2' R U R' U' R' U R F R' F' R // 2nd pair
U' R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 3rd pair
R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U2' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL
U2' R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	17.22	78	4.53	92	5.34	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	10.81	50	4.63	61	5.64		F2L/Total	62.8%	64.1%	66.3%
LL	6.41	28	4.37	31	4.84		LL/Total	37.2%	35.9%	33.7%

Cross+1	5.61	21	3.74	26	4.63		Cross+1/F2L	51.9%	42.0%	42.6%
OLS	3.51	19	5.41	24	6.84		OLS/Total	20.4%	24.4%	26.1%
PLL	1.87	18	9.63	20	10.70		PLL/LL		29.2%	64.3%	64.5%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B D2 B' L2 F2 L U2 L2 D2 F' R U B2 U2 F2 L U B F

z2 // inspection
F y F F R' U' R' F R y' y' R2' F R2 // cross
y R U' R' U R' U' R U L' U L // 1st pair
U' U' R U R' U' R' U R F R' F' R // 2nd pair
U' R' U2 R U' y R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' U y' R' U R U' R' U R // 4th pair
U' U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // COLL
U' U' U' U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 6th solve



F2 R2 U2 B2 U F L' B2 D2 U F2 D2 R' B' L' D' F2 D

x2 // inspection
D2' R' D F R' F' y2' U' F R' F' // cross
y' U' R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2' // 3rd pair
y' U L' U' L y' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' x D' R' U R (U' D) x' // OLL
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.92	65	4.08	73	4.59	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	10.34	42	4.06	49	4.74		F2L/Total	64.9%	64.6%	67.1%
LL	5.58	23	4.12	24	4.30		LL/Total	35.1%	35.4%	32.9%

Cross+1	5.67	18	3.17	22	3.88		Cross+1/F2L	54.8%	42.9%	44.9%
OLS	3.60	20	5.56	23	6.39		OLS/Total	22.6%	30.8%	31.5%
PLL	1.00	11	11.00	11	11.00		PLL/LL		17.9%	47.8%	45.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R2 U2 B2 U F L' B2 D2 U F2 D2 R' B' L' D' F2 D

x2 y // inspection
y' D' D' R' D x U R' U' (x' y2') U' F R' F' // cross
U' y' R' U R U' R' U R // 1st pair
U R U R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U R2 U' U' R' U' R U' R2' // 3rd pair
y' U L' U' L y' U' R U R' // 4th pair
U R U R' U' x D' R' R R' U l (F' B) // OLL
U' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 (R l) U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 7th solve



L' D2 F2 R2 U' B R' B2 L R' B R B' F D2 U' F

x2 y // inspection
R' F' D R' D2 y F' R' F' // cross
y' R U' R' U' R U R' U' F U' F' // 1st pair
U2' R U R' U R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
y' U R U' R' y' U2 R' U' R // 4th pair
U2' R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL(CP)
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	14.44	66	4.57	76	5.26	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	10.04	43	4.28	52	5.18		F2L/Total	69.5%	65.2%	68.4%
LL	4.40	23	5.23	24	5.45		LL/Total	30.5%	34.8%	31.6%

Cross+1	5.87	19	3.24	22	3.75		Cross+1/F2L	58.5%	44.2%	42.3%
OLS	3.40	19	5.59	23	6.76		OLS/Total	23.5%	28.8%	30.3%
PLL	0.90	12	13.33	12	13.33		PLL/LL		20.5%	52.2%	50.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L' D2 F2 R2 U' B R' B2 L R' B R B' F D2 U' F

x2 y // inspection
R' F' D R' D D y F' R' F' // cross
y' R U' R' U' R U R' U' F U' F' // 1st pair
U' U' R U R' U R' U R // 2nd pair
U' R U' U' R' U y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U y' R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U' R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' // OLL(CP)
U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 8th solve



B D2 F R D2 F U2 R' B' F2 L' F2 L2 F D' L'

y x2 // inspection
U F2 // cross
y2' U' R U R' L' U L // 1st pair
U R U' R' U' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y U2' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R d L' d' x' l' U l U l' // OLL
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	16.32	64	3.92	76	4.66	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	9.88	33	3.34	44	4.45		F2L/Total	60.5%	51.6%	57.9%
LL	6.44	31	4.81	32	4.97		LL/Total	39.5%	48.4%	42.1%

Cross+1	4.78	9	1.88	16	3.35		Cross+1/F2L	48.4%	27.3%	36.4%
OLS	4.01	19	4.74	22	5.49		OLS/Total	24.6%	29.7%	28.9%
PLL	2.00	20	10.00	21	10.50		PLL/LL		31.1%	64.5%	65.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B D2 F R D2 F U2 R' B' F2 L' F2 L2 F D' L'

z2 // inspection
x z (x' y') y' U F F // cross
y' y' U' R U R' L' U L // 1st pair
U U' U R U' R' U' L U' L' // 2nd pair
R' U U' U' R2 U R' // 3rd pair
y U' U' R U R' U U R U' R' // 4th pair
U' R d r' b' l l2' U l U l' // OLL
U' F R' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics



Total time submerged: *2:04.72*


```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.50	66	4.26	77	4.95	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	9.94	40	4.06	49	4.96		F2L/Total	64.1%	61.1%	64.3%
LL	5.56	26	4.62	27	4.92		LL/Total	35.9%	38.9%	35.7%

Cross+1	5.38	16	2.97	21	3.84		Cross+1/F2L	54.1%	39.7%	41.9%
OLS	3.42	19	5.46	22	6.38		OLS/Total	22.1%	28.3%	28.5%
PLL	1.48	15	10.03	16	10.71		PLL/LL		26.6%	57.8%	57.9%
```


```
Mean (8/8)											
											
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	15.59	64	4.13	76	4.88	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	10.14	39	3.86	49	4.86		F2L/Total	65.1%	60.8%	64.7%
LL	5.45	25	4.64	27	4.93		LL/Total	34.9%	39.2%	35.3%

Cross+1	5.71	16	2.74	21	3.72		Cross+1/F2L	56.2%	39.9%	43.1%
OLS	3.24	18	5.40	20	6.25		OLS/Total	20.8%	27.2%	26.6%
PLL	1.59	15	9.37	16	10.00		PLL/LL		29.1%	58.9%	59.1%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	13.55	53	4.82	64	5.44[/COLOR]

F2L	9.08	31	4.63	40	5.64
LL	4.31	20	6.03	24	6.03

Cross+1	4.78	9	3.74	14	4.63
OLS	2.17	11	6.15	13	6.92
PLL	0.90	10	13.33	11	13.33
```






Spoiler: Notes



Statistics
Timing for each solve ends when the next cube is grabbed, which is when the next solve starts
1st solve starts on submersion, last solve ends on emersion

*Total* is the total solve - timed from timer start to timer stop

*F2L* is the first two layers - timed from timer start to end of 4th pair
*LL* is the last layer - timed from end of 4th pair to timer stop

*Cross+1* is the cross and first pair (or Xcross) - timed from timer start to end of 1st pair
*OLS* is the last slot (4th pair) and orientation of the last layer (OLL) - timed from end of 3rd pair to end of OLL
*PLL* is the permutation of last layer - timed from the frame before the first move to the frame after the last move (does not include any pre- or post-AUF/rotations)


----------

